# Recommended Reading List on Ephesians



## Herald (Oct 23, 2005)

From a purely Reformed perspective, I am interested in recommended reads on Ephesians. Any suggestions? Please include all pertinent info: title, author, publisher and ISBN (if you have it).

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2005)

John Calvin's Sermon on the Epistle to the Ephesians (Banner of Truth, ISBN: 851511708) 

Charles Hodge's Ephesians (Banner of Truth, ISBN: 851515916)


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Oct 23, 2005)

John Eadie, Solid Ground Christian Books (http://solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=Eadie).


----------



## ANT (Oct 23, 2005)

I've heard really good things about Martyn Lloyd-Jones on Ephesians.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2005)

Also Thomas Goodwin's Expositions on Ephesians (2 vol., Sovereign Grace Publishers, ISBN: 1-58960-096-7)

William Gurnall's _The Christian in Complete Armour_ is also a classic treatment of Eph. 6.10-20


----------



## pastorway (Oct 23, 2005)

Second to the Lloyd Jones recommendation - his 6 volumes on Ephesians are outstanding.

Phillip


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the recommended reads. I ordered the volume of six commentaries by Martyn Lloyd-Jones. I did my research and it seems to be right what I need for my series.


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2005)

My Martyn Lloyd-Jones commentaries have arrived. I slept with them under my pillow last night so I should be ready for this Sunday's message.  Actually, I started on volume I and concur with those of you who recommended the good doctor. This compendium is not your average read. It is deep. I appreciate the recommendation.



[Edited on 11-10-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Preach (Nov 10, 2005)

Bill, I have the Lloyd Jones Ephesians series. There is no question it is quite outstanding. Just read with discernment. For example, have you read ( I think in volume one) about his understanding of being "sealed" with the Holy Spirit (Eph. 1:3-14)?

From what I remember, I think it's fair to say that it is not the common Reformed interpretation. Just a heads up. May the Lord richly bless your ministry and efforts. I shall be praying for you, my brother.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

Also check Henrickson on Ephesians in his set.


----------

